# Obama proudly flashes the ISIS (Muslim) hand signal!



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)

There is a hand signal in the world of ISIS (Islam). When their barbarians raise their single finger pointer, it means 'There is one god (allah) and muhammed is his messenger.' This is the hand signal that ISIS members sign as they hold up their victims' heads or as they raid new lands, etc.

Back in August, at the US-African Leaders Summit, Obama flashed this very same signal to the delight of Islamist leaders:


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)

Togo's president, Faure Gnassingbe disbelievingly watches Obama flash the ISIS sign:


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 21, 2015)

I thought it was more of a number one position hand signal...
You don't see the three finger salute used by Catholics....


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2015)

The Southern hospitality signal is better


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 21, 2015)

aw crap, isis infiltrated the patriots victory parade!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 21, 2015)

What is this? Must be the 5th or 6th thread on this stupidity. 

If pointing one's finger means you're Muslim/Islam/Kenyan/Commie/yadda yadda, we're all guilty. 

The truly scary part of this is that you fools vote AND reproduce.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> If pointing one's finger means you're Muslim/Islam/Kenyan/Commie/yadda yadda, we're all guilty.



Look at what Obama is doing; look at who is celebrating it and who is lamenting it. The most likely scenario is that Obama is producing the infamous islamic hand gesture.....


----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)

You are a lunatic.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You are a lunatic.



Was Newt standing in the middle of muslim terrorist supporters?...You fucking idiot!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


>



Did Ronnie see Muslim terrorist supporters on the range and give them the HIGH SIGN....fucking idiot!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)

I think most here know who "the fucking idiot" is, punk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You are a lunatic.





montelatici said:


>



Yea, cos context doesn't matter.... I mean cos clearly Larry Bird was showing his support for ISIS in this pic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I think most here know who "the fucking idiot" is, punk.



You.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 21, 2015)

The lying homosexual non-vetted Kenyan Communist Muslim who's married to a transvestite? 
That Obama?

Salute!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I think most here know who "the fucking idiot" is, punk.



Yes, it's YOU muslim terrorist!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## edthecynic (Feb 22, 2015)

St Ronnie signaling his supprot for his "Freedom Fighters."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> St Ronnie signaling his supprot for his "Freedom Fighters."



Obama is funding ISIS's brother, the Syrian Rebels. Maybe, you should care about what matters; the present.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 22, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > St Ronnie signaling his supprot for his "Freedom Fighters."
> ...


St Ronnie then and the GOP now are funding ISIL. Remember, the GOP control the purse strings, according to the Right, ala 2007.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 24, 2015)

PunditFact Why Obama won t label ISIS Islamic extremists PolitiFact


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I think most here know who "the fucking idiot" is, punk.
> ...



I would watch out making such statements.  I happen to be Christian and a U.S. Army veteran.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Then, as you stand up for the muslim, you have shit for brains, and that from an acknowledged AGNOSTIC, and a Vietnam Veteran!!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I was with the 196th Light Infantry doing port security at Da Nang.  An O2 and a platoon leader for 6 of the 12 months of my tour.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I was a 36c20, getting my ass shot at running field wire from foxhole to foxhole, and worked with every company and platoon that DUG IN!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Signal Corps?


----------



## LOki (Feb 24, 2015)

It certainly proves something.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

LOki said:


> It certainly proves something.


Again, were they standing in a bunch of muslim terrorist supporters as the obomanation was?.... Hard question for you to understand?


----------



## LOki (Feb 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly proves something.
> ...


No.

I just won't furiously search like a retard for significance that isn't actually there.

Thanks for self-identifying though!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

LOki said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LOki said:
> ...



We understand LOGIC escapes you...permanently?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly proves something.
> ...



But most of the African representatives attending were Christians. How does that work?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LOki said:
> ...



Care to list what countries, and who's who?...


----------



## LOki (Feb 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...





Vigilante said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Non-sequitur much?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

LOki said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LOki said:
> ...



Sorry to confuse the low information voter!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States–Africa_Leaders_Summit


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Then you are suggesting he was simply telling everyone, he had to go to the men's room and do a #1?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, he certainly wasn't doing the Allahu Akbar thing.  Even if he were a Muslim he is smarter than that.  You need to lighten up brother.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, he certainly wasn't doing the Allahu Akbar thing.  Even if he were a Muslim he is smarter than that.  You need to lighten up brother.



Sorry, but I simply look at his actions, and form my opinions from his actual performance....


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

He's a terrible president, but he isn't a Muslim.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He's a terrible president, but he isn't a Muslim.


 
Being brought up in Indonesia, do you believe he wasn't a muslim while there?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

He spent a  few years in Indonesia.  I spent a few years in Tunisia when my father (a U.S. Army officer) was with the defense attache' office at the Embassy in Tunis.  I didn't become a Muslim.  I'm sure he went to a school similar to the American Cooperative School of Tunis that I attended for 3 years.  We used to have rock fights with the local Muslim kids.  It was them against us. We were Ugly Americans to the tee.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He spent a  few years in Indonesia.  I spent a few years in Tunisia when my father (a U.S. Army officer) was with the defense attache' office at the Embassy in Tunis.  I didn't become a Muslim.  I'm sure he went to a school similar to the American Cooperative School of Tunis that I attended for 3 years.  We used to have rock fights with the local Muslim kids.  It was them against us. We were Ugly Americans to the tee.



His Indonesia school records say that he was an Indonesian citizen and a muslim when going to the Indonesian school he attended....


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

He went to a public school, which was Islamic for a few months, but his mother transferred him to a Catholic school as sonnas  she was able to afford it.

...
*"Catholic school in Indonesia seeks recognition for its role in Obama's life*

"What Madewa and other old friends want to remind Obama about won't bring any joy to those in the United States who contend that the president is a closet Muslim. The truth, they say, is this: While Obama went to Besuki, a mostly Muslim school, for less than a year, he spent most of his four years in Indonesia studying at Santo Fransiskus Asisi, a Roman Catholic school run at the time by a stern Dutch priest. Classes began and ended each day with Christian prayers."

Catholic school in Indonesia seeks recognition for its role in Obama s life


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Great editing, this is all a trick of editing and distorting context, anyone can do that.  But let's say he is a Muslim.  So what?  Is there is anything wrong with being a Muslim or a Jew or a Hindu?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Great editing, this is all a trick of editing and distorting context, anyone can do that.  But let's say he is a Muslim.  So what?  Is there is anything wrong with being a Muslim or a Jew or a Hindu?



Lying, is always wrong, don't you think? Especially as a president!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

He has never claimed too be a Muslim, I was only asking what if he were a Muslim.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Bush lied about his draft status.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He has never claimed too be a Muslim, I was only asking what if he were a Muslim.


He did state he was a muslim with Stephanopoulos, and was supposedly corrected by George! Have you called yourself a muslim, and then corrected yourself to be a Catholic?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Bush lied about his draft status.



Did he?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Come on.  You know he did, like other rich kids.  We went.

Bush lied about his military service and so did Reagan - Salon.com


----------



## idb (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Come on.  You know he did, like other rich kids.  We went.
> 
> Bush lied about his military service and so did Reagan - Salon.com



And THIS has what to do with Obuma  being a muslim? A diversion????


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

It's about lying.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It's about lying.



Did they also call themselves muslim?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Toro (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It's about lying.



Vag is a birfer, so he thinks Obama is lying about where he was born. 

It's Obama Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 25, 2015)

Toro said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > It's about lying.
> ...



I don't know who that is or what a birfer is. But I believe that Obama is built upon a foundation of lies. If you wanna put your trust into that, then that's your own syndrome.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2015)

Someone should explain to Obama what this means and teaching him to use it everyday






and repeat three times every day
"Blessed are You, God, who returns His Presence (_shekinato_) to Zion."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 1, 2015)

Obama actually threatening Israel if they target Iran's nuclear sites; yea, the dude is on totalitarian Islam's side as he promised.

 Obama Threatened to Shoot Down IAF Iran Strike - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Obama actually threatening Israel if they target Iran's nuclear sites; yea, the dude is on totalitarian Islam's side as he promised.
> 
> Obama Threatened to Shoot Down IAF Iran Strike - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva


Just more wing-nut GOSSIP!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 1, 2015)

"Obama proudly flashes the ISIS (Muslim) hand signal!"

What's sad and telling is you and most others on the right proudly post your lies, this being one of many examples.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 1, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Obama proudly flashes the ISIS (Muslim) hand signal!"
> 
> What's sad and telling is you and most others on the right proudly post your lies, this being one of many examples.



Why's it a lie? Cos you say so?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## ogibillm (Mar 7, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


So sad that you can find that image yet can't bring yourself to read the quote in the context of the surrounding paragraphs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I saw the speech. I know the context. And I know what Obama's about. It's not that hard of a riddle. You're the one that doesn't care for context or proper extrapolation of information.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 12, 2015)

Ex-CIA Employee Admits President Obama is a radical Islamic Enemy of America -



> Obama’s father was a Muslim, which de facto makes him a Muslim, and he is considered Muslim in the Muslim world. Take, for example, Meriam Ibrahim. Her mother was Christian and raised her a Christian. She married a Christian, lives in America and has Christian children. But when she returned to Sudan to visit family, she was arrested for “apostasy” — in other words, for leaving Islam. She was nine months pregnant and forced to give birth with her legs shackled, leaving her baby deformed. This is Islamic law. She is considered a Muslim even though she has never been a Muslim, because her father was a Muslim.





> Obama, on the other hand, was raised a Muslim, and went to Islamic school in an Islamic country (Indonesia) from the ages of six to eleven. He was tops in his quran class. Obama was “previously quite religious in Islam.”





> There’s a reason he attacks and punishes Israel while allowing the Islamic State to grow and conquer.





> the global war on terror had been an effort to “stay free of Shariah,” or repressive Islamic law, until the Obama administration began siding with such jihadist groups as the Muslim Brotherhood and its affiliates.





> Obama had essentially the same goals in the Mideast as the late Osama bin Laden: “to remove American power and influence, including military forces, from Islamic lands.”


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What is this? Must be the 5th or 6th thread on this stupidity.
> 
> If pointing one's finger means you're Muslim/Islam/Kenyan/Commie/yadda yadda, we're all guilty.
> 
> The truly scary part of this is that you fools vote AND reproduce.




It only means it when you are a Muslim.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 8, 2015)

As ISIS terror threat grows Obama s top regret is not closing Guantanamo Fox News


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 26, 2015)

Barack Hussein Obama recently stated, “_Islam_ has been woven into the fabric of our country since its founding.”


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 26, 2015)

Barack Hussein Obama's grandma during her recent pilgrimage to Saudi Arabia to honor her pedophile leader....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 23, 2015)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 12, 2020)

It's called the tawhid.  It is the sign of belief in the oneness of God and a sign of death to Christians and the Trinity.


----------

